# Cali Orange Started Aug 12 2007



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 16, 2007)

August 12, 2007 
Put 9 Cali Orange seeds to germ in a napkin. 
3 days later August,15 2007 after they cracked open i put them in foxfarms ocean forrest soil. 
August,16 2007 all nine popped out of the dirt. 
and here's a pic of them today August,18 2007 






there a month today how they look.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 17, 2007)

*Whats up mang. First let me say that Aug. 12th is my birthday so your already on the right path.   Your young ladies are looking great. What are you using for lighting? *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 17, 2007)

im using a HTG 400 watt switchable mh/hps ballast.
i paid 160 for my set up.it came with,1 mh bulb  1 hps bulb,a timer and everthing i needed for light to work,ready out the box.just plugged it in and turned it on,i also had a bad bulb and they replaced it fast great place to buy,atleast for i.Htgsupply
im useing fox farm ocean forrest soil
shultz 10 15 10 but only gave them one dose so far.
i also have some foxfarm bigbloom.havent used yet.
im using pots almost a gallon i will transplant females after i sex for final pots for final growth.cause i have limited space.if all goes well i may end up with to females out of 11.wish me luck thanks.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 17, 2007)

oh sorry i forgot and happy late birthday.


----------



## Kthugga (Sep 17, 2007)

lookin good man


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome grow, plants look nice and green and healthy. Nice find on your set up equipment to doesnt get much better than that. Keep up the good work and keep us updated best of luck to you.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 17, 2007)

Looking good so far. Hope it keeps going this good for ya.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 17, 2007)

everthing looks ok for now.thanks for all your replys and yes i hope everthing keeps going good.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 18, 2007)

i broke my timer last night darn,i picked up a nice digital timer for 8 bucks.nice hook up and makes it the exact time as you go by,so when it turns of at say 10 it shuts of and 
turns back on exactly at ten.so nice so happy.lolmuch better. the other timer was good but its nice to get the exact 18 hours.nomore noless


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 18, 2007)

dissoveld one pregnancy pill in a gallon of water with a lite dose of schultz 10 15 10 will see what happens.i hope its fine.will see


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 18, 2007)

just out of curiosity, have you tried the pregnancy pill before?....there was a bit of talk about using them as additives and it seemed most would rather go without it....i personally wouldn't, but that's just me....just wondering what your experience using them has been....

regardless, they are looking very good....keep up the good work....


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 18, 2007)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> just out of curiosity, have you tried the pregnancy pill before?....there was a bit of talk about using them as additives and it seemed most would rather go without it....i personally wouldn't, but that's just me....just wondering what your experience using them has been....
> 
> regardless, they are looking very good....keep up the good work....


actually this is my first time useing it they seem to be taking it fine i will let u know.
if i may ask y didnt choose not to use or even try it?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 20, 2007)

@fleshstain
if i may ask y did u choose not to try the pills?
seems to work ok.
since there was alot of talk how many actually use it here?
i answerd your ?  could u answer mine?
what do u all think os superthrive?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 20, 2007)

new pic.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 20, 2007)

i just noticed one of my plants is showing pistils and it only a month?
its the same as the other seeds?why only one.i may have to clone this one.lol and its on 18/6 still?funny


----------



## omentheduck (Sep 21, 2007)

could be pre sex flowers? i dont know tho either way very nice setup, cant wait  to see the ladies in full bloom!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2007)

So far so good dude!!!    I am excited for you.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 21, 2007)

ya whatever it is i hope it gets a ;itt;e bigger before it completlyflowers.
pre flowers kool atleast i know shes a female.1 out of 11.
thanksthere are looking good so far.
smoking mom you soind like kat von de lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2007)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> smoking mom you soind like kat von de lol.


 
????  Who's that?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 21, 2007)

i dont know i made it up?jk
look her up.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 22, 2007)

pics well sleeping.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 22, 2007)

looking mint as mate keep up the good work an congrats on your 1st female,an just wondering but what does feeding your plant the pill do


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 22, 2007)

thanks stoned.
update another plant is showing pistils i know its' great but they are on 18/6 what do i do?ive only had them flower on 12/12 this is a first, ive herd of it happening but autoflowering after a month of vegg don't seem right.anyone have any idea what may happen to the 2 definite females will they flower all the way on 18/6?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 22, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 23, 2007)

no one cares lol.
heres a pic of what im smoking on lol.


----------



## Herblover (Sep 23, 2007)

PurpleSkunk,
Nice plants.  I got my lights from HTG too.  Very Happy with them.  My timer still works but now I'm doing 24 hours a day, I'll wait until I get to the flower stage before I use it again.  
Herblover


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 23, 2007)

Herblover said:
			
		

> PurpleSkunk,
> Nice plants. I got my lights from HTG too. Very Happy with them. My timer still works but now I'm doing 24 hours a day, I'll wait until I get to the flower stage before I use it again.
> Herblover


Kool you should be hapy with your set up.
i never used the timer couldn't figure it out to dumm lol.so i got the digi i use to use a walmart timer worked great till i broke it.the one u got with your set is perfect but i couldnt figure it out good luck.it said set time to now and push to set of time.but it never turned of or on for me .if u figure it out let me know thanks.


----------



## Herblover (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Purple,
The timer stumped me at first.  If you look closely at the black ring that circles the timer face.  It is made up of individual ridges that represent minutes.  You have to depress those ridges individually until you get the hours that you want the timer to come on.  

Herblover


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks herblover
now a third is showing pistils?wow three definite if alll goes well no hermies i got my fingers crossed.but 18/6 showing female i have a few more beans saved.they won't go 12/12 for a few more weeks.and if more show signs i may transplant sooner to final pots.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 24, 2007)

anyone have this happen to them?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 24, 2007)

> anyone have this happen to them?


What? Love the pics of those nugs.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 24, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> What? Love the pics of those nugs.


I WAS ASKIN IF ANYONE HAS HAD THERE PLANTS START TO FLOWER ON 18/6 3 OF MINE ARE SHOWING PISTILS?and one seems to be growing more and more as the others catch up?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 25, 2007)

new pics


----------



## jash (Sep 25, 2007)

nice looking plants man


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks jash
update a 4 th plant showin pistils?


----------



## jash (Sep 26, 2007)

suppose they r quick bloomers,pistils with 18/6 happend to me last time with one out of 6,all the others didnt show sex untill switch 12/12,also had a plant out at balcony that topped very early and showed pistils soon after topped at age of 4weeks old (month May-under 14/10)


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 26, 2007)

kool that would be nice.will soon see another 2 weeks or so then they go on 12/12 thanks.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 28, 2007)

so the 4 are definite females.just got about 17 more days before i switch to 12/12 only one thing seems as if to plants are a lighter green?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 28, 2007)

heres a pic see the lighter ones?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 1, 2007)

new pics not to well but u can see the bottom leaves turning yellow and some look to be brown in area's.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 1, 2007)

15 more days before i go 12/12


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey, those are some beautiful looking plants.  Very healthy.  You're doing something right thats for damn sure.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks i hope so.im getting better after 4trys oneday i may get good.other then 2 being a liter green and a few yellow leaves with brown marks i should be ok.i may over ferted but i think i got it under control didnt water for a few days and am flushing with some distilled water then i fert emm again but a lighter dose.thanks for stopin in and showin luv ma.


----------



## jash (Oct 2, 2007)

maybe those lighter green needs the transplant a bit sooner than the 15days your planing-


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 2, 2007)

maybe i will transplant after i sex them all if there all females then that would leave no room to repot,i know four are female do to autoflowering,if i get 6 total i will put in bigger pots if i get more they will finish in these pots.15 more days then i go into flowermode.and i know they wont all be female but i can dream lol.good luck to everyone growing.


----------



## 50bud (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey purple, if you dont mind me askin, what are the dimensions of your room like 6ft by 6ft or what? oh and what kind of lighting you using, MH?


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeppers,
   You got me curious too, and wow do they look sweeeeeet.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 2, 2007)

lets see its a closet about 6 ft tall 2 1/2 foot witdh and about a 4 foot lenth.not much room.
i use a 400 what mh then change to hps when i flower.
the post are like a gallon almost.
soil is fox farm
schults 10-15-10 with a few prnadle pill.got some big bloom for flowering.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 2, 2007)

so i changed my mnid there going on 12/12 starting today.
im looking into buying some purple power any suggestions and places that are a good and safe place to do bussiness with?thanks purple skunk....


----------



## Mutt (Oct 2, 2007)

Bottom yellowing happens to me when rootbound too. I would wait until they show sex as well before transplant. Don't want to waste the soil on males unless you are wanting to do a cross.
Looking good man, this one slipped past me. I'd give it one more feeding of shultz at 3/4 strength then switch to the bloom after the first stretch. 
but if you can...wait until they show pre-flowers on most of your plants...your close that some are showing (what you called auto-flower is really pre-flowers).
Nice looking grow.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks.i will give it a try.so oct,2 2007 is start of flowering.
im looking into getting some purple haze or purple power any suggestions ona good spot to get these type of beans?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 3, 2007)

so i transplanted the 4 pre flower plants and waiting for others to sex before i repot.flowermode roud: 
the ones that were lighter in color were root bound but the other 2 were still ok.7 more to go i will wait.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 4, 2007)

im looking into getting some purple haze or purple power any suggestions ona good spot to get these type of beans?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 4, 2007)

*Whats up PS. I see the ladies are coming right along.   Not sure where you can get those strains. Did you try doing a google search for them? I look around myself when i get the chance.  I was just looking and Nirvana has a strain called New Purple Power. Sensi seeds has some Purple Haze. *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 4, 2007)

kool thanks im in the u.s so im debating what i should do its ether purple or bluberry.would like some advice from someone who bought beans before.and thanks the ladies are doing ok.waiting for others to sex before i transplant.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 4, 2007)

oh and another thing i was wodering how these seed banks work i seen seedboutique they have grate prices and they carry from nirvana to others but how does thta work when u can order from niravas site but get them cheeper from seedboutique?and why do most banks carry seed from so many diffrnt breeders?thanksfor any help!


----------



## holly (Oct 5, 2007)

[fantasic looking plants great set up too,


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 7, 2007)

heres a pic not the best but u get the picture lol.
 :smoking:


----------



## upinarms (Oct 7, 2007)

Magnificent, and might I add your grow room looks second to none. Quite a ritzy  
home for those beautiful plants. In the case of the strain in particular, does it taste like Orange Juice?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 7, 2007)

so when i got up this morning i found 2 males and 2 females.that makes 6 females,im waiting on 3 more wish them luck.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 7, 2007)

OMG!!! I've been sleeping on your thread and with such great plants. Great job PS!!!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 7, 2007)

heres a pic of the males not to good inpatient.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 7, 2007)

so since i had to more show pistils,i went to pick up some foxfarm soil and ended up getting some tiger bloom 6 females confirmed.chopped a total of 3 males 2 left loooking towards the male side but will see hopefully by tommorow,i have some big bloom so i will incorprate them together see what happens 8 to 12 week left for flowering now im puting up the hps also.heres a pic of the six.as of today.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 8, 2007)

6 flowering.2 left but 1 looks to be a male maybe i will get 7out of 11 but im thinking 6 is good.heres the first pic of the 6 basking under the hps.sunny orange color u can see the difference from the mh.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 9, 2007)

*Bummer about the males PS but that's what happens when growing from seed. Everything is looking great and the ladies are looking happy. Keep it up mang and the ladies will pay ya in the end.  *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks TBG the last 2 were confirmed male today,the other standing 6 females are looking good.it's to give them a light dose of big bloom amd tiger bloom.
growing from seeds is like gambling in vegas lol,its fun my last grow i only got 1 out  i think like 11 or so also so im real happy right now.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 9, 2007)

so the 6 are lookin good except for one got a little bit nibbled of from my dog dam it:holysheep: i guess he seen me kiiling the males and tryed to help later lol so now i got 1 topped will see how it all goes.everything is looking great and im feeling good hopefully i dont have nomore problems.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 9, 2007)

heres a side shot so u can get a idea of pot sizes,stem size,and how tall they are.some poeple that have real nice plants dont realy show this.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 12, 2007)

heres a pic of them today.4 2 not showing.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 17, 2007)

heres some new updated pics.
side shot,




top view,












top nug of 1





theres a total of 6 tallymolly,leggy greenlee,busy satilina.wild wonda,shortylocks and orangemarie,so far so good.


----------



## jash (Oct 17, 2007)

looking very good purple,how tall are now?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks
3 are about 2 1/2 3 feet and the other 3 are about 1 1/2 2 feet.about  10 days into flowering maybe a little longer.
i will get te measuring tape out tommorow for a exact higth for all 6.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 17, 2007)

so i noticed on 2 of my plants the roots on top of soil but they look to be turning hard like the stem,i know its not good for roots to see the lite would this harm anything?heres a pic.:holysheep:


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Oct 17, 2007)

its called PRE FLOWER when you plants show sex before you switch them over to 12/12 light cycle.....all my plants ive ever had have done this....you bottom branches on the plants are a waste the vegitation on those small little branches will produce such a small little bud that its a waste to even let it get that big.... plants look great...that HPS is a great investment


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 17, 2007)

i don't understand?





> you bottom branches on the plants are a waste the vegitation on those small little branches will produce such a small little bud that its a waste to even let it get that big


i was asking about my root showing above soil,are u saying my plants are a waste and i wont get much?and i had the mh going before the hps.good investment yes a good lite if im gonna even try to grow.





> and they look great


 give me some more detail im a little confused.thanks ps


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 17, 2007)

I am not sure what efect the root showing will have, but my lady also has a couple roots showing out the top and she is on day 16 of flower and looking FANTASTIC, so i don't think it will be to bad.


----------



## jash (Oct 18, 2007)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> i don't understand?
> i was asking about my root showing above soil,are u saying my plants are a waste and i wont get much?and i had the mh going before the hps.good investment yes a good lite if im gonna even try to grow. give me some more detail im a little confused.thanks ps


 he said that when u have tall plants the very lower branches (4-5depends from the bulb,a 400w hps penetrate well to 20'' from the bulb) producing very little bud-so if you prune this lower branches all energy goes to uper bud sites and you'll have bigger and heavier uper buds,this pruning should be done before start flowering,as for your roots just cover them w/ some soil and you r ok. heres a chart 4 lights


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 18, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> he said that when u have tall plants the very lower branches (4-5depends from the bulb,a 400w hps penetrate well to 20'' from the bulb) producing very little bud-so if you prune this lower branches all energy goes to uper bud sites and you'll have bigger and heavier uper buds,this pruning should be done before start flowering,as for your roots just cover them w/ some soil and you r ok. heres a chart 4 lights


just in my experience i don't think u need to cut of botton brances to make bigger top nugs,i just let them grow.more node morebranches more area to grow bud,ive have smaller micro grow were all the energy went to the cola but still didnt make much diffrence.im not saying your wrong just belive the more branches the more area for bud to grow,what does anyone else think?and if i want i will cut the top when its done and then let the bottom finish out.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 18, 2007)

heres a pic u can see the little flowers on top forming


----------



## jash (Oct 18, 2007)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> just in my experience i don't think u need to cut of botton brances to make bigger top nugs,i just let them grow.more node morebranches more area to grow bud,ive have smaller micro grow were all the energy went to the cola but still didnt make much diffrence.im not saying your wrong just belive the more branches the more area for bud to grow,what does anyone else think?and if i want i will cut the top when its done and then let the bottom finish out.


 if you planing to cut the higher part and then continue flowering the rest then its another story,but its a fact by numbers how deep a 400w can penetrate-i also have a 400w and during my last grow left plants grow tall,then at the end had good big buds till 20''-22'' from bulb,the rest was really tiny like scrubs


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 18, 2007)

true
even outdoor the lower branches don't get much light,the diffrence outdoor is some bottom branches will catch up to the the top colas,this giveing u much more bud,but u will still have less nug towards the bottom of all your branches,do to less light being coverd by the top grow and mainly being in the shade.but then again u got short plants and tall,for itsence i got 4 tall 2 stalky ones the stalky one bottom braches almost reach the top well the others are tall and the bottom branches havent caught up to the light.all in all more branches more nodes more bud sites more bud,is how i feel,im not one to be cutting anything that dont fall of on its own.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 19, 2007)

heres some pics before they went to sleep.


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 19, 2007)

'Sup PS :ciao:. plants look great +rep :hubba:. peace, e :bong2:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 20, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## maryjane22 (Oct 20, 2007)

im kind of new here and im planning on growing next week..waitin for seeds and material..i have the same setup as you but im only growing 4..im a newbie so ill start slow    but my question is about cutting the bottom branches make the top bud more?? would this be a diff. story with LST because i think im going to try that..which one is more effective.. OR is it possible to do both??oh and by the way nice grow man..your ladies look sexy!!lol


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 20, 2007)

maryjane22 said:
			
		

> im kind of new here and im planning on growing next week..waitin for seeds and material..i have the same setup as you but im only growing 4..im a newbie so ill start slow  but my question is about cutting the bottom branches make the top bud more?? would this be a diff. story with LST because i think im going to try that..which one is more effective.. OR is it possible to do both??oh and by the way nice grow man..your ladies look sexy!!lol


thanks,my advice to you as a newbie would be just let them grow and if u want fiddle with a little LSTing thats kool,,and make sure to have alot of patience,if u got a mh/hps and good soil with some primo ferts you will be on your way to a great grow good luck.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 20, 2007)

here is some shots of shorty locks,she is the shortest and gots the most bud sites.and easy to get out of the grow room.  for pics.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2007)

*Everything is looking great PS.   I like the little lady you posted up in the last pictures. :aok: *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks
shorty locks ya she's looks kool it's the one my dog nawed,so its been topped all the other nodes are cathing up to the top there like 6 top colas....sofar cant wait till this grow is done,about 2 1/2 weeks into flowering.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 22, 2007)

heres a top view of them all.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 24, 2007)

so i cloned leggy greenlee and i can see a cluster of tiny roots forming at the bottom of 1 the other looks the same,but cant tell as well.i also took one clone of shorty locks since she is the strongest best looking one.hopefully they all root there also in my 24 hour vegg box,4 42 watt cfls. shorty lock was took last night,im hopeing to use one of these 3 clones as a mother since they are fem.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 25, 2007)

question if i started 12/12 on oct 3,do i let the plants go 8 to 12 weeks from that day or from the day they show pistils.if so im 21 days in.thats 3 weeks 5 to 9 weeks left?just wondering how some of u
count flowering days.thanks for ll your help.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 25, 2007)

heres a top nug of one i will get better nug shots tonight. 




topview of them all


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 25, 2007)

Looking wonderful PS!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks cant wait for the big fill in oh yes there growing thanks.PS


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

Ppuuuuuurrrrrrtttyyyyy. Love It!!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 27, 2007)

so i have two nice green females,two that are green but not as much as the others,and the last 2 are definite more yellow but still doing ok.there all from the same seed same watering scedule.definite diffrent phenos,if i can get a mother of the more grener one it would be nice sems much easier to keep happy,other then that all is well.






heres a family shot!


----------



## maryjane22 (Oct 27, 2007)

hey its all lookin good purple..a i had a question..what kind of fertilizer did you use because i have the same exact setup as you..its kind of funny..i got the same light setup same soil and nutes ..and did you use ferts right away.. i was just wondering b/c on the back of the back it says you dont have to add ferts. until 30 days


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 27, 2007)

your fine bro u got all u need in my eyse for now.goodluck


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 29, 2007)

heres a shot from this morning under the hps sun.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 29, 2007)

they look good Purple. how long you gotta let them flower for???


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 29, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> they look good Purple. how long you gotta let them flower for???


about another 8 weeks or so.thanks PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2007)

*Looking great PS. Crap man another 8 weeks those ladies are gonna be freaking huge.   Keep up the great work my friend as we all know it pays off in the end.  *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 29, 2007)

yes i sure hope so TBG,my fourth grow and the other 3 only harvested about 3 grams each time.they been going about 4 weeks 12/12,but they look more on the sativa side what would be right for cali orange since they were givin to my by a trusted freind but u still realy never know,so im thinkin like 8 more to go,i will check the trichs later on.Thanks PS


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah man those are looking great, there gonna be $#%&in monsters lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2007)

*Found this for ya PS. *

*California Orange Bud*
*A stabilized hybrid, inbred since 1980. Can be extremely resinous, even the leaves. 50% Sativa, 50% Indica. Some plants have a pronounced citrus aroma and flavor. Very strong, fairly clear high. Yields are slightly above average. Flowering time 8 to 10 weeks.  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 31, 2007)

ladies are looking nice and sticky great job cant wait to see what your harvest brings ya   peace


----------



## Oscar (Oct 31, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Found this for ya PS. *
> 
> *California Orange Bud*
> *A stabilized hybrid, inbred since 1980. Can be extremely resinous, even the leaves. 50% Sativa, 50% Indica. Some plants have a pronounced citrus aroma and flavor. Very strong, fairly clear high. Yields are slightly above average. Flowering time 8 to 10 weeks.  *


 
I had such a hard time with them inside that I gave up.
But, when I put some outside they grew 7 feet  tall with a main cola........_super nice yield too._


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 31, 2007)

probably just wasnt much of an indoor strain, need the power of the sun


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Oscar said:
			
		

> I had such a hard time with them inside that I gave up.
> But, when I put some outside they grew 7 feet tall with a main cola........_super nice yield too._


i feel your pain this is my first desent try,man are they hard to grow indoor lol it took 3 before these and now i barely got it i almaost gave up to lol but i couldnt i get hight to muchneeded free weed lol.
@TBG thanks i guess i will go about 10 good info.
and thank all of you for your comments. PS
heres some pics so u can see the thc build up.yayyyyyy


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 31, 2007)

i  thought i share some pics of my first 3 trys.the first 2 pics are my 1st grow(same plant).the next pic is my 2nd grow.and the last is my 3rd grow. now its about foxfarm soil.nomore supersoil.i never had the problems i had indoor outdoor.butthenagain outdoor u just gottafeed them.indoor u gotta make a outdoor enviroment inside  :holysheep: .PS u gotta keep trying.


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 31, 2007)

your plants seem a bit......naked lol


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 1, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> your plants seem a bit......naked lol


these plants been smoked lol just was showing my 1st 3 grows,nuthin like my 4th !but ya they were nude and not much to smoke on.:holysheep: but this strain can get u in a bind.atleast for me it was hard,u just gotta keep trying.PS


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

exactly, learn from the mistakes you made the first 3 times


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 1, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> exactly, learn from the mistakes you made the first 3 times


thats the idea    !!!!!


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

lol i didnt realize it sounded....like that hahaha


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 1, 2007)

sounded like what we all make mistakes and if you dont learn then theres a problem lol,if u think it souded a certain way thats probably cause u ment it in that way.GoodLuckPS


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

no i thought it was a bit funny cuz i thought it came out a bit blunt lol


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 1, 2007)

has anyone ever check the trichs of there bud with a picture?would that be possible?


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah i've seen it done, gotta have a hella good camera for that though. i seen only "pro's" do it


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 3, 2007)

heres a pic from tonight some of the plants are going bald loosing there fan leaves but theres 2 that havent lost any and are a nice dark green,i guess less sesitive to nutes,all on the same shcedule. oh well there still gettimg fatter.in about a hour nov 3 they will be flowering for exactly 4 weeks i put them on 12/12 nov 3.enuff wrambling heres a pic,thanks PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 4, 2007)

heres some pics from today ther 4weeks.4 or 5 to go !!!!PS


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 4, 2007)

there gettin fat bro, keep it up, they are loving it!!! keep it green

dc


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 4, 2007)

:banana: :banana: thanks,4 of them got a sweet citris smell and 2 have a more pine smell not as sweet.but all in all there getting stinky also :bolt: cant wait for these 4 weeks to go by!!!!PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 4, 2007)

:headbang:  some close ups!!:smoke1:


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 5, 2007)

lol you freakin pic ***** hahaha
i would too if those were my ladies


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 5, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> lol you freakin pic ***** hahaha
> i would too if those were my ladies


u noticed lol:ignore: i luv newpics just got some more rechargeable  battrys:argue: so u may see more pics and hopefully better shots!PS:bolt:


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 5, 2007)

there looking good bro, i need a new camera, if i want a decent shot i get fuzzy bullsh*t.....sorry but the damned camera pisses me off haha....


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 5, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> there looking good bro, i need a new camera, if i want a decent shot i get fuzzy bullsh*t.....sorry but the damned camera pisses me off haha....


ya i always get that gets me fustrated,when i get a new cam im gonna get onethats shake proof that should help.PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Whats up PS. The ladies are looking great. With another 4 or 5 weeks to go them ladies are gonna fatten up real nice. Your doing a great job mang keep it up.  *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks TBS a good yieal is over dew  im trying to do like you and never run out or half to buy again  that was my whole idea and it may be possible if i can get a good yield and keep a constint supply.wish me luck i need. PS


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 5, 2007)

your plants are beutifull good work...


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey PS those buds on them ladies are looking great   by the Way they are looking now they are gonna make you one happy person good luck bro be back around soon peace


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 5, 2007)

they are looking good man are they stinking yet, the look like they do.keep it up ur doin a good job


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 5, 2007)

well i got a new cam and went freakin crazy hahaha check out the journal when ya get a chance, i agree with another 5 weeks to go, you got nothin but weight to gain, sea of green, sea of green thats how u never run out lol or get 2 lb harvest and start over again right after lol



dc


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 5, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Hey PS those buds on them ladies are looking great  by the Way they are looking now they are gonna make you one happy person good luck bro be back around soon peace


thank you i hope they do looks good.


> they are looking good man are they stinking yet, the look like they do.keep it up ur doin a good job


they are not stinkin to bad but they ggot a nice sweet smell .Thanks PS


> well i got a new cam and went freakin crazy hahaha check out the journal when ya get a chance, i agree with another 5 weeks to go, you got nothin but weight to gain, sea of green, sea of green thats how u never run out lol or get 2 lb harvest and start over again right after lol


sea of green im gonna have to read up more on this.the more pics the better aslong as there nice shots i wil go check it ot peace.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 7, 2007)

heres one with the better traits


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 11, 2007)

its getting close to useing plain water and flushing,its the 11th and they should going down on the 3rd or 11th of dec.  id be happy with how they are now but a little more beef up would be great.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 12, 2007)

so one of my plants had some seeds on the bottom,i said **** it and yanked it i checked the others close and didnt see any others with seeds. this one only had them on the bottom must of not washed hands right and when i tohched i pollinated cause i never seen a hermi sign:hubba: oh well five left atleast i get a tester.lol see what happenswhen you dont wash your hands lmafao. PS i will post a pic before i put it in a box to dry.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 12, 2007)

heres a pic if it. dam 2 weeks early the rest will go till the end.PS


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 12, 2007)

thoes are some dam nice buds cant wait to see the rest


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks tom-tom.so incase you are all wondering i cut up to weigh and put in a box so i can keep it in a dark kool vented area. it weiged 40 grams wet.not bad i figure by the time it drys i will be left with about 14 grams. still not to bad,if the others get a little bigger in the next three weeks, should have little stash to keep me going during my next attemp PS.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 12, 2007)

right on man, looks really tasty keep er green man


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 13, 2007)

so as u know when u find a seed u get nevous and check and check for more on the others i found 1 more on a aplant hopefully thats it i pulled it of:holysheep: ,after a good inspection i think im ok. we should almost be done the plant that did have seeds had mature good size beans.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 14, 2007)

heres a pic of it today drying.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 15, 2007)

getting close now useing pure water,what do u all think about molasses?and the other plant will be dry in a week or sooner.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 16, 2007)

heres a pic of the remaining 5 looks like the one i chopped is only gonna be about 14 grams i hope the others beef up a little i was hoping for a oz a plant.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 16, 2007)

heres it curing on the 4th day top cola and a jar shot !!PS


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 17, 2007)

Looking good there waiting for a smoke report


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 17, 2007)

SHOULD BE IN ABOUT 3-4 DAYS,ITS SMOKABLE BUT IT STILL HAS A LIGHT WETT GRASS SMELL LOL,I ALSO THINK ITS A LITTLE IMMATURE BUT OTHER THEN THAT I WILL LET U KNOW HOW IT SMOKES WHEN ITS DONE.ps


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 17, 2007)

good job, hope all is well, looks good.


Dc


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 17, 2007)

all is well cant wait to see the others finish!!!!


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 17, 2007)

smoke one for me lol, damn i cant wait for weed ahhhhhh lol....

dc


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 17, 2007)

i will i always do my freind,i honsestly smoke to much,only if i can grow enuff to keep me going,as i grow more and more.that would be great.thanks again PS!!


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 17, 2007)

to be honest, my plants lucky it taste like **** at this point, lol, naw i got patients. lol


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 18, 2007)

patients is what it takes. and im still learning thta lol heres pic of a little nug:woohoo: !PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 18, 2007)

so this morning i said **** it lets try it,it was my 1st high of the day,it tasted sweet and was very smooth kind of a fresh citrus sweet taste,and i got so high i dont remember were i put my lighter lol good thing i have more then 1.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 21, 2007)

so 2 of my plants are still a healty green the ones in the back but the other 3 seem to be yellowing up ****:holysheep: oh well its getting close to the end they will get pulled dec 3 or so.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 23, 2007)

so they all came down today the trichs were all cloudy and i have till dec3 but i said **** it make room for my next grow clones.i will post a dry weight,PS thanks to all that watched.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 23, 2007)

heres a pic of them hanging !!!!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 24, 2007)

so far everthing looks good.went ahead and put my mh back up,threw my mother under it with 2 clones and a few seedlings.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 24, 2007)

this grow is a done deal ,make sure to visit my other journals along with my 5 clones from leggy greenlee.ps


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 25, 2007)

heres a pic as they dry. PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 27, 2007)

update looks like they will be ready for jars friday the way things are going there in a nice koo 73 enviroment dark and a fan runnin 24/7 and boy do they stink,like the wife said it dont smell like weed it smells like candy  gotta run works calling.PS


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like someone will be smoking good shortly.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like you will be set for the cold winters if you get them.
Good harvest man:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 27, 2007)

final dry weight wa 85 grams dry i came home and they were crispy so i put them in jars after i weighed,nice kool dark area and boom done in 4 days wow.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 28, 2007)

i bagged them to weigh heres some shots of the bags theres one mising i put each plant in its own bags then back in to there own jars. PS


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 28, 2007)

Great looking buds man.

Enjoy the fruits of your labor!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 28, 2007)

*Looks great PS. :aok: Were coming over for a smoke out so ya better have that bong ready.   *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 28, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looks great PS. :aok: Were coming over for a smoke out so ya better have that bong ready.   *


i got it ready full of ice.you take the fresh hit .PS


----------

